# The ABT or 3 bar grill fitting guide with pics.



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya all,
As promised the guide to removing the original grill and fitting an ABT. Or you could also use this guide to replace your 5 bar to a 3 bar original Audi

This is a short guide due to space on the forum. If anyone requires some further info or more pics, e-mail me. 
I have carried this mod out twice now. Once on my previous 225 roadster to replace the 5 bar grill to a 3 bar and now on the V6 to fit an ABT. Both times I have done the job from the front leaving the bonnet shut and the bumper in place. It is all done by accessing through the hole left after removal of the lower centre grill.
The 225 type is very easy to remove, as the clip system is not so robust. You can release the locking tabs using a bent piece of fence wire were as, you need to make up a special tool for the V6. I made mine from a short length of 15mm copper pipe flattened and then bent to shape so it compresses the locking tab when pulled back 








So, once you have the lower grill removed you can access the top locking tabs on the main grill by putting your arm through the aperture and up between the radiator and the back of the main grill. Press down with your fingers on each of the tabs working from left to right. Gently pull the grill forward as each tab is released.








Hold or prop the grill forward about 6â€ so you can access the 6 metal locking plates that are on the base of the grill and prize them off with a small screw driver. You can then lift it out.









Refit time, Audi.
If youâ€™re refitting a 3 bar to replace the 5 bar it is just a reversal of the tips to remove. However, no one seems to replace the 6 metal plates on the base posts as they are quite difficult to fit and once you have locked the top into place it is very secure anyway.

Refit time ABT.
The fitting of the ABT is very easy but to get a really tight, gap free bond you need to clamp it well while the adhesive sets. I used bungees and small wooden blocks. I found that using so many held the new grill completely flat against the curve of the bumper and they also gave a gap behind the bungees, which I found very helpful to remove the adhesive that squeezed out. If this happens you can clean the surplus off using a rag and white spirit. 








All that remains is to fit the Audi badge, and this is were the fun started. You see the TT badge has locking tabs on the rear to push into the holes on the grill. Unfortunately ABT seems to have got the spacing of the holes a little out of line so you have to cut off the tabs carefully and then file level so you donâ€™t damage the chrome on the edges. 








Then use the same glue used on the grill to stick the badge on. I found the best way to hold it in place was with electrical insulating tape.
Prior to this I had contacted ABT in the UK to try and find out which Audi badge I needed to buy so it would fit. They contacted ABT Germany who gave this response.

Afternoon Phill
The enclosed is the response I have had from Germany which I'm afraid is not that helpful and it seems that your diagnosis of how to fit the grille by snapping off the tags and glueing the badge on is the only way forward. As I said not really satisfactory but it seems this is the only option. I'm sorry I could not be of any further assistance.
Best regards
Vick Croker
Abt Power Ltd
Hi Vick,

I have transmitted the pictures to our designer and I got following informations.

1. There were no change in design.

2. The Audi rings are glued into the Abt front grille. and cannot be exchanged without destroying them and in course of this the the grille. Therefoe your customer has to be very carefully with changing the rings, so that the grille will not be affected by damage. Sorry, but there will be no other possibility.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼ÃŸen / kind regards





































8) What do you think of the finished job?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Have to say i prefer the old look.

You've still got the best looking TT on here tho.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Really like it mate didnt think I would when we were chatting before as only seen one example on a silver TT and wasn't impressed.

Ill have to pop down and take a proper look, think it works best because of the v6 lower bumper. When you want me to drop the books back?


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post this "how to" Phill, it has helped me make up my mind that I want the ABT grill.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hark said:


> Really like it mate didnt think I would when we were chatting before as only seen one example on a silver TT and wasn't impressed.
> 
> Ill have to pop down and take a proper look, think it works best because of the v6 lower bumper. When you want me to drop the books back?


Hiya,
I am in next weekend as we will be starting to redec the lounge.  
Give me a ring Saturday morning and pop in for a coffee and a look. If you stay too long Jackie will give you a wallpaper scraper.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Excellent write up. 

It is very similar to how i fitted my abt grille, apart from the small blocks of woood, i just used masking tape pulled very tight.
I am now looking at different options of mounting the quattro badge :? 
i am not sure if i will as yet, but thinking about it... A lot :lol:

Anyway your TT looks Lovely with the new grille  
Welcome to the club :wink:

Tom.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


>


Looks very clean and tidy, your roadster is one of the cleanest here.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Rubbish Phill...Never liked that grill anyway!! :wink: :wink:

Did you take it to that shop you recommended to me to get it painted? Can't remember the name!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi phill,
looking good , excellent write up 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I have the ABT grille too. I wanted something different though and decided against going bodycoloured with it.

Painted it Phantom black to match the qS sport lower grilles on the v6 bumper. I quite like it with the satin black rings. The picture was taken at the recent London meet.










Matt


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

acmurray said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this "how to" Phill, it has helped me make up my mind that I want the ABT grill.


Good luck with that... ABT are out of stock in Germany, and they do not plan to make more. I got one second-hand from German eBay.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

rballtt said:


> Rubbish Phill...Never liked that grill anyway!! :wink: :wink:
> 
> Did you take it to that shop you recommended to me to get it painted? Can't remember the name!


Hiya,
I see you have moved then!
Bet the traffic is a little more of a pain.
Yes I took it to the guys I recommended to you. Steve got me to take the car down so he could colour match the shade for sure. Did a great job and I am very pleased with the result. 
Thing is when I fitted it I thought it looked a little green till the missus pointed out that the light was reflecting of the garage wall units. It really dose not help being colour blind either. The times it has got me into trouble.
For anyone in the Brum area needing paintwork done. Give Steve a ring at Bodywork plus ltd. They have a web site.

www.bodyworkplus.co.uk


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I revisited this thread for the tips on grille removal when it came to swapping my 5 bar for a 3 bar.

Just a couple of pointers to add that may make life a bit easier for those others doing this.

Yes, you can do it wihout removing the bumper. The lower grille pulls out easily and that's your access. Lying on the floor slip your whole forearm through the slot, parallel with the floor then rotate your arm up vertically behind the grille. Unless you have really short arms you should find you can reach the tabs at the top of the grille. Start with the one at the offside end, which you'll find just at the start of the curve of the grille. You'll find if you depress the clips they stay pressed down. I found this easier using a hard implement to assist in applying pressure - a small allen key did the trick for me. Work your way along pressing each down in turn. The last one at the extreme nearside of the car is a real bugger to get to - it's very tight in there and I struggled even with quite slim hands. Get it if you can but it's not absolutely necessary.

I then took a wire coat hanger and bent one of the shoulder arms round into a hook. Using this feed it through the front of the grill, round the back of one of the vertical struts towards the offside end and back out of the front. You can then hold this with both hands, one either side of the strut, and give it a tug. This should pull out the grille at the offside end and the tabs just pop out to the front of the bumper. You can then make your way along pulling out the tabs at the top edge. If you managed to get the nearside clip pressed down it should come out easily but if you didn't then a bit of a pull will snap that tab off and free the grille. As you pull the grille out the metal plates that secure the bottom edge will just spring off and you'll hear them pinging as they fly down into the inside of your bumper.

That's the grille out. Assuming you're now fitting a 3 bar grill it's fairly easy to just press it in. As said in the original post it doesn't seem necessary to try and fit those metal plates back on, it seems quite secure without them. Putting the grille in is not the exact reverse of taking the old one out. You fit the top edge in first and then the bottom edge slides and clicks into place very easily.

The lower grille just pushes back into place quite simply, and you're done.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

love it :mrgreen:


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

Guys I know this is ages after this was posted but can you remember whic glue you used for this as I tried fitting mine with silicone adhesive yesterday and it wasnt strong enough to get a good finish without gaps. I removed it and put the old 5 bar back on until i know i can get the right gllue and a good finish so any help much appreciated


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there, firstly have you got a replica grill or the original one made of plastic?

Secondly you need to use an actual bodywork adhesive. A common one is called Tiger Seal and readiluy available on ebay and motor factors. Make sure it's in the standard size tube otherwise it won't fit your caulking gun. You won't use much of it, probably a quarter and the rest goes to waste unfortunately as it goes off so quickly.

*TOP TIP* - make sure you have some alcohol wipes ready or similar to wipe off excess as the stuff is quite messy! Then use the blocks and duct tape to hold in place overnight.


----------

